# Goboenomo's Room! :D



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay, here's my room! 

First is my bed and other random music posters and piano and ukelele and clarinets

Then my from the edge of my desk to the edge of my desk and stuff in between.

Then the desk

then my writing board and chair and tv stand

then my closet and door

then a shot of the room from the door


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

Lets see your rooms.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 19, 2006)

not until Jan when it'll be finished.


----------



## GB (Sep 19, 2006)

We just finished paiting our bedroom and putting up new blinds and a new light fixture yesterday, but I will not be sharing pictures as the furniture we have in there now looks completely out of place (not to mention it has got to be at least 30 years old).


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

so....:P

come on GB
Do it.


----------



## GB (Sep 19, 2006)

Maybe I will take a picture that does not show the furniture. We will see, but I doubt it as it would be a VERY boring picture lol.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

Nobody is going to judge you on your room...
Well... I'm not.

What do you think when you see my room.

Messy
Unorganized
and Patriotic

If you knew me... it's because I just had a friend move in.
and because I respect my country and just plain like the Netherlands.

I doubt you'll be that bad

If people know you, then they'll know you're not boring.


----------



## GB (Sep 19, 2006)

It is not about people thinking I am boring. I am not worried about that at all 

It is just that I am not going to show my horrible furniture so to do that you would just see a shot of my walls. Kind of boring don't you think?


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

It doesnt matter what ur furniture looks like
We all what the great GB sleeps in everyday. :P

Maybe the walls are nice, like my sheet metal walls.


----------



## GB (Sep 19, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> It doesnt matter what ur furniture looks like


My wife would disagree with you


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

Hahaha
What kind and color is your furniture
and what color and design do you have for your walls

When we did my room I told my mom I wanted silver and black
So she went out and got paint, and found these bed sheets with that color too.
So she did my walls with the same design as the sheet.
My bed used to be brown, so my dad stained it black.
All the other stuff my mom picked up at IKEA.
And the sheet metal me and my dad got at canadian tire.
It was a pain in the butt to put them up.


----------



## GB (Sep 19, 2006)

The walls are a rich blue an the woodwork and blinds are white. The furnture is dark brown wood, falling apart and just really ugly.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow... :P
You gonna get new furniture soon?


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 19, 2006)

*goboenomo's room*

My condo is in the beginning of re-decorating.  There will be wood floors in the living room and dining room but the rest of the areas will be carpeted.  I found the wood floor that I like but so far I can't decide on the color of the carpeting.

I am looking for a good painter but they are hard to find.  

Jill and Jolie


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

We had carpets in our rooms... but they got messy, and our cat claws at them.

There used to be a big hole under my door because I used to not let my cat in my room when I was in bed.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2006)

My room is long and narrow. I hate that because I have no choice as to where I can place the king sized bed.  

 The other half of the room has my make-up table, tv wall cabinet, and the closet. This is the top of my make-up table with my DH's samurai swords.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

That's cool.
Got any pictures of the sword out of its case?


----------



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2006)

I do not touch my DH's sword.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

Fair enough.
You should have thought to take one before you put it up on display. :P
I wanted to get this really sweet looking dagger in British Columbia.
But it was too expensive, plus id have a little trouble getting it through security.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a spare bedroom that I did in a total [ Day of the Dead  or Dia De Los Muertos]theme with crosses,roses,skeletons,Frida Kahlo,religious icons,saints and so on.NOW! Who can tell me where this[Day of the Dead]theme originates from and why?


----------



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2006)

Wait, wait, let's back up a little...................you did what to a spare room and (if I may ask) why? And do you have a wife or a significant other living there?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 19, 2006)

Is it Mexico jpm?


----------



## Lynan (Sep 19, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I have a spare bedroom that I did in a total [ Day of the Dead or Dia De Los Muertos]theme with crosses,roses,skeletons,Frida Kahlo,religious icons,saints and so on.NOW! Who can tell me where this[Day of the Dead]theme originates from and why?


 
Originated in Mexico, to celebrate dead relatives! I adore Frida Kahlo, have a lot of jewellry themed after her, some wonderful prints, books and a few pieces of kitschy stuff based on her art, like a big red wooden cross with around 60 bottle caps on it. The inside of each cap has one of Frida's paintings on it.   
I dont think my hubster would be too pleased with me doing a whole room out in The Day of The Dead theme tho'..lolol.
Oh no.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 20, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> We just finished paiting our bedroom and putting up new blinds and a new light fixture yesterday, but I will not be sharing pictures as the furniture we have in there now looks completely out of place (not to mention it has got to be at least 30 years old).


 
*GOOD!!*

GB - remember, you're not allowed to post furniture pics anymore!

Last time you posted some (your dining room set), Sheila saw it and I ended up with a new dining room set, too!!!   

John


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2006)

If anything John, I think Sheila would no longer trust my judgement if she saw what we have in there now. She might just tell you do do the opposite of whatever I do


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 20, 2006)

Is that a good thing? :P


----------



## jkath (Sep 20, 2006)

gobo - cool room - and you think that's messy? I can see your floor. Therefore, you are not messy. You have a creative mind.
I just finished (last week) painting my kitchen & family room. Still need to install curtain rods/curtains, but I'm trying to decide if I want to stick with the sliding glass doors or put in french doors. Tomorrow (if I remember) I'll put in a photo of one of the rooms I've finished.

Wasabi! Your room is awesome!


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks.
It's messy compared to what it was like before school started.
I also did about a 20 min tidy up before I took the pictures.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I can see your floor. Therefore, you are not messy.


 
jkath, don't I know it!  Gobo, you are like Felix Unger compared to my kid (probably about your age).


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 20, 2006)

who is Felix Unger?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry, gobo.  You are probably too young remember an old U.S. tV show called The Odd Couple.  Felix was the neatnik and his roommate was the slob.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 20, 2006)

I saw that question coming. Gobo is still a young un.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.nacnet.org/assunta/dead.htm
    This explains it better.Not uncommon for decorating in the south west.If you go to Santa Fe you find entire stores with the stuff.My friends love staying in that room and often send or bring me more stuff.And no! Im not catholic.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 20, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Sorry, gobo. You are probably too young remember an old U.S. tV show called The Odd Couple. Felix was the neatnik and his roommate was the slob.


 
:P
Of course
1988 I was born

Plus ... I'm Canadian.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2006)

I have t-shirts older than you, gobo.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 20, 2006)

So do I. :P
I don't wear them... but I have them.

Some people here might have stuff older than my parents ... or even grandparents.

My mom was 18 when she had me.


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 11, 2006)

This is my living area.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 12, 2006)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> This is my living area.



You might wanna try that again
Hahaha
You've got two different types of coding there.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 31, 2006)

Change in my room now! 

My house was networked last night.
I've got two computers in my room now.
W00tness.
Last night my house mate, my brother and I played Diablo 2.
:P


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey GB? Got a room photo for me now?


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

Nope. i won't do that to my wife. I don't like sleeping on the sofa


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok? How about the sofa? Or the kitchen even.

I was working on cleaning up my computer area and pimping it out for when I get my computer back. It'll be sweet!


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

There are already pictures of both my sofa and kitchen in the site somewhere. I got in trouble with Ronjohn last time I posted a picture of my kitchen though. His wife saw my new table and decided they needed a new one too. I won't do that to John again


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay GB, let's see it now.


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't let anyone ever tell you that you are not persistent gobo 

OK here is a pic of my bedroom minus furniture. I told you it would be a boring picture.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 18, 2008)

Still waiting on the furniture?


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2008)

That ain't gonna happen. I enjoy being married.


----------

